# Fluchtfahrer Gesucht - Weißer Audi Coupe A5/A7 Füllerstraße, Oberursel 18. Juni 2013



## CliffDrop (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin ein Radfahrer der am Dienstag 18. Juni 2013 gegen 17h30 durch einen achtlosen und gefährlichen Audi Coupe A5/A7 Fahrer in der Fullerstraße Oberursel zu Fall gebracht wurde.  Insgesamt habe ich 9 Nächte im Krankenhaus verbracht.  Die schlimmste meiner vielen Verletzungen ist ein Pneumothorax, welcher durch zwei Rippenbrüche verursacht wurde. Eine der gebrochenen Rippen hat einen Lungenflügel durchstoßen. Diese schwerwiegende Verletzung musste sofort in der Hochtaunusklinik versorgt werden.  Im Nachhinein wurde auf Anraten des Arztes mein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein in der BG Unfall Klinik in Frankfurt operiert.

Ich schreibe hier, mit der Hoffnung, dass der Fahrer des Autos endlich erwischt wird und dadurch werden unsere Straßen etwas sicherer für uns alle.  Die Polizei arbeiten naturlich schon daran aber ich furchte, dass sie nicht genug Arbeitskraft dafür haben.

Der besagte Audi war ein weißer Audi Coupe vermutlich A5/A7 mit einem HG Kennenzeichen.  Es handelt sich um einen sehr gepflegten Auto ohne Schriftzüge am Heck, abgesehen von einem sehr auffälligen Audi Logo.  Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass er getönte Scheiben hat.

Der Unfall passierte zum Feierabend in der Oberurseler Füllerstraße.  Der Audi ist von der Altkönigstraße oder der Königsteiner Straße gekommen und hat sich in der Linksabbiegerspur eingeordnet, um in die Oberhochstädter Straße zu fahren.  Zusammen mit dem Audifahrer müssen es ungefähr 10 Linksabbieger gewesen sein.  Der Audi war der letzte Wagen in der Reihe und zwei Fahrzeuge weiter vorne stand ein Traktor.
Ich war auf dem rechten und leeren Fahrstreifen in Richtung Stierstadt/Kronberg unterwegs.  
Kurz bevor ich auf Höhe des Audi war, machte er immer noch keine Anstalten die Spur zu wechseln.  
Als ich mich dann neben dem Audi befand zog dieser ohne Vorankündigung und ohne zu blinken auf meine Spur.  Eine Vollbremsung war die einzige Möglichkeit.

Vielleicht wollte der Fahrer des Audi ein paar Minuten seiner Zeit sparen oder nicht dem Traktor durch die Stadt folgen. In Anbetracht des 9tägigen Aufenthalts im Krankenhaus und meiner Verletzungen sind mir und meiner Familie die Gründe seiner Fahrerflucht nicht begreiflich.

Die Erinnerung an die Geschehnisse kurz nach der Vollbremsung fehlen mir.  Laut des Zeuges, habe ich das Auto getroffen und es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass mein Fahrradrahmen eine blaue Schramme und/oder andere Kratze am Heck des Audi hinterlassen hat.  Vielleicht war es auch verbeult und von meinen Reifen markiert.  Der Fahrer des Pkw hinter mir hat durch Hupen und Lichthupe versucht den Audifahrer auf den verursachten Unfall aufmerksam zu machen.  Der Audifahrer ist in Richtung Verkehrsampel geflohen und rechts in der Oberhochstädter Straße abgebogen.  

Der Schuldiger/in ist bestimmt sehr stolz auf das Auto aber seit dem Unfall bleibt es vielleicht außer sicht?  Vielleicht hat jemand ein Auto gesehen, dass die Beschreibung passt und hintern Beschädigung hat?

Ich suche Personen, die den Unfall gesehen haben oder das Fahrzeug kennen. Wenn jemand den Unfall gesehen hat oder glaubt, dass er das Auto kennt, möchte ich sie bitten, sich bei der Polizei in Oberursel unter der Telefon Nr: 06171 624000 zu melden.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (10. Juli 2013)

Na das ist ja eine schöne Sch...   Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und drück die Daumen das sie ihn erwischen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2013)

Gibt es so viele weiße A5/A7 mit HG-Kennzeichen? Bei so einem nicht mehr leichten Unfall sollte es doch für die Polizei kein Problem sein, die mal nach und nach abzuklappern. Immerhin besteht hier eine Straftat die verfolgt werden MUSS. 
Ich weiß ja leider nicht genau wie gut dich die Polizei unterstützt. Falls sie aber faul sein SOLLTEN, dann würde ich dir raten einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Ich kenne einen Fall aus meinem engen persönlichen Umfeld einen Fall, bei dem trotz bekanntem Nummernschild dem Betroffenen erst nach Anwaltsbrief an die Polizei geholfen wurde (plötzlich war der Schuldige innerhalb kürzester Zeit gefunden - ist ja auch klar, wenn das Nummernschild da ist...).


----------



## akisu (15. Juli 2013)

ein bekannter musste einmal wegen so etwas bei der polizei mit seinem auto vorfahren. da wurden alle besitzer eines bestimmten kennzeichenbereichs, automodells und farbe vorgeladen. dort wurde dann das auto auf unfallschäden überprüft. die frage ist halt immer ob es dabei um 10 oder 100 autos geht. irgendwann ist die verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## CliffDrop (15. Juli 2013)

Laut der Polizei gibt es ungefähr 100 solche Autos im HG Bereich.  Die Staatsanwaltschaft muss jetzt entscheiden, ob die Ermittlung weiter geht.  Ich drucke die Daumen aber Ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Hoffnung.  Es ist schon fast 4 Wochen seit dem Zwischenfall.  Das Auto ist vermutlich schon repariert und niemand hat den Fahrer gesehen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juli 2013)

Das sind echt viele. Aber bei fahrlässiger schwerer Körperverletzung und anschließender Straftat kann man sich ruhig mal dahinterklemmen... vielleicht ist es an dem Zeitpunkt auch einfacher die Werkstätten abzufragen.


----------



## CliffDrop (26. Juli 2013)

Wie erwartet ist gestern der Brief gekommen.  "... das Verfahren ist eingestellt worden, weil ein Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnte...  blah blah  ...Die Mitteilung wurde im automatisierten Verfahren erstellt und trägt deshalb keine Unterschrift".  Na Super.  Danke.

Obwohl ich es total erwartet habe, bin ich echt sauer.  Sie haben eigentlich gar nichts gemacht.  Gar nichts.  Es gibt ~100 möglicherweise verwickelten Autos und deswegen sie machen gar nichts.  Ja, es gibt ~100 weißer A5/7 mit HG Kennenzeichnen aber der Unfall ist in Oberursel passiert.  Wie viele sind hier angemeldet?  Ich glaube, dass seit dem Unfall ich 10 Mal mehr Aufwand als die Polizei hier gemacht habe, diese gefährliche ********* zu finden.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit einem Anwalt reden sollte.  Bringt das wirklich etwas oder ist es einfach mehr geld vergeudet?  Ich bin eigentlich nicht Deutsch (wenn das nicht offentsichtlicht ist...) und versehe das System nicht.


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2013)

CliffDrop schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit einem Anwalt reden sollte.  Bringt das wirklich etwas oder ist es einfach mehr geld vergeudet?  Ich bin eigentlich nicht Deutsch (wenn das nicht offentsichtlicht ist...) und versehe das System nicht.


zumindest in ein beratungsgespräch könntest du investieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2013)

Keinen Verkehrsrechtsschutz?


----------



## LimitedEdition (29. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das so nicht hinnehmen und auf jeden Fall mal mit einem Anwalt sprechen,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juli 2013)

Anwalt kannst du dir erstmal sparen, bei Personenschäden läuft das automatisch über die Staatsanwaltschaft.
Die Polizei wird mit Sicherheit auch die in Frage kommenden Fahrzeuge inspizieren, leider dauern solche Sache recht lange und jetzt ist auch noch Sommerpause.
Ich würde einfach mal bei der Polizei unter deinem Aktenzeichen anfragen, was die schon wissen.
Zu den Akten werden die es sicherlich nicht legen! 

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn die schreiben, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, dann machen die freiwillig nichts mehr.


----------



## KB-Miller (1. August 2013)

Ich wohne dort gleich um die Ecke, werde mal die Augen offen halten. Denke aber auch, dass der Schaden mittlerweile repariert wurde, wenn er denn überhaupt sichtbar war.

Du könntest ja mal Wochentags um die besagte Uhrzeit herum diese Kreuzung beobachten. Evtl. fährt der Täter die Strecke regelmäßig.


----------



## LimitedEdition (1. August 2013)

Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, dass trotz Personenschaden das Verfahren so schnell, eingestellt wurde. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rockside (4. August 2013)

Erstaunlich bei Personenschaden !


----------



## BOOZE (7. August 2013)

Hat er das geschrieben, das das Verfahren eingestellt wurde?
Ich habe davon nichts gelesen!


----------



## LimitedEdition (7. August 2013)

Ja, am 26.7. hat er geschrieben, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (7. August 2013)

Ups tatsächlich, habe ich wohl überlesen den ganzen Text.
Das ist aber echt bitter, sonst wird jeder Pups geprüft und das? 
Kein Verständnis dafür, aber ich halte meine Augen auf.


----------



## CliffDrop (13. August 2013)

Hallo KB-Miller,

Bin ein paar Wochen im Frazösische Alpen nämlich Portes du Soleil gewesen.  Kein richtige Downhill dieses Jahr, habe aber ein bisschen Uphill geschafft.  Zumindest bin ich wieder auf zwei Räder.

Sobald dass ich vom Krankenhaus entlassen war, habe ich die Strecke  mehrmals beobachtet.  Ich habe aber nichts verdachtig gesehen.  Ich kann  auch nicht glauben, dass das Autofahrer so dumm wäre.

Ich glaube auch, dass nach 8 Wochen die Schaden repariert sind.  Könnte aber auch sein, dass der Täter angst sowas durch seine  Versicherung/eine Garage zu erledigen hat und dadurch erwischt zu werden.  Wenn die Polizei überhaupt irgendein Lust hat, wäre sowas bestimmt möglich.


----------



## Kastel67 (21. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mal mit der Krankenversicherung als Kostenträger  in Verbindung setzen. Bei 9 Nächten im Krankenhaus hat diese sicherlich ein berechtigtes Interesse, dass der Täter (um nichts anderes handelt es sich hier) ermittelt wird, zwecks Kostenübernahme. Vielleicht hat Deine KK andere Hebel um die Staatsanwaltschaft anzukurbeln. Bei nur 100 Fahrzeugen ist der Ermittlungsaufwand minimal, im Vergleich zu anderen Aktionen. (z. B. Eintracht Frankfurt Heimspiel)

Gruß k67


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde den weg über die Krankenkasse wählen  -  denn die wird aufjeden fall schauen das sie ihr geld wiederbekommt - vorallen, wenn wie in deinem fall mehrer Krankenhaustage und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab zwei OP's hattest ! Die sind immer interessiert daran, das die Kosten von dem Verursacher zurückgezahlt werden, das hat dann 'ne gewisse eigendynamik. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## suzukischmidt (1. November 2013)

hast du mal bei audi gefragt, so unter der hand mit 100 â¬?


----------

